# help lowing



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

looking to lower and not too sure on what coils to get.

after searching on here I see the most common used are dgrs and ksports whos got the better build quality?

another thing is here in Winnipeg its winter half the year :angry: I know coilovers need to be cleaned and maintained so they don't seize up etc.

im also not looking to slam it to the ground as the roads here are far from desirable, just wanting to lower enough to loose that wheel gap with 18s.

is the ride really that much different from stock going down say 2 inches?

the car wont be tracked at all just my all year round DD that I plan to have for about 5 years (hopefully) I want to spend the money and do it right the first time 

I know nothing when it comes to lowering a car, and how coils ride. in the winter months would it be necessary to get a alignment done as id like to raise it up for obvious reasons winter ill also have some 16" steelies with winter tires aswell.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going with these next year.
https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=176
You can't go wrong this brand.
Some say you don't need an alignment after you install coil overs but anytime I mess with struts I always align.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

First off, if you lower your car you will have a noticeable lack in ride comfort, and if your roads are far from desirable already, coilovers will most likely make them un-drivable if a harsh ride bothers you at all.

If you're just looking at closing the fender gap, I would recommend getting lowering springs [Eibach] as they will give you your desired ride height without sacrificing ride quality as much. Not to mention they're only 1/4 the cost of coilovers.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> First off, if you lower your car you will have a noticeable lack in ride comfort, and if your roads are far from desirable already, coilovers will most likely make them un-drivable if a harsh ride bothers you at all.
> 
> If you're just looking at closing the fender gap, I would recommend getting lowering springs [Eibach] as they will give you your desired ride height without sacrificing ride quality as much. Not to mention they're only 1/4 the cost of coilovers.


Yea I almost mentioned these I love mine but he says he gets lots of snow and I would rather be able to raise my vehicle in the winter if it snowed horrible here all winter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

honestly guys the harsh ride is not so much a factor , just more of a question. my previous truck had a 6inch lift with 35" tires. so that ride wasn't exactly the best. and I also drive a semi so those don't have the nicest of rides either haha! just wanting to see how different they are.

I looked at those billsteins are those just a replacement strut to use with say some lowering springs? or is a full coilover kit like the ksports etc..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Full coil-over
http://www.bilsteinus.com/products/performance-suspension-kits/bilstein-b14-pss/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

okay so just an update, I bought pedders coilovers. what else is needed for lowering, (camber bolts or w/e) 

I picked out some new black rims, they are mach5 rims (made by 2 crave) they are 18x8. now I need to find a tire to pair them up with.
tires will be summer only, as I will get winter tires for my stock rims. not looking to spend a arm and leg for tires but also dont want cheap noisy tires. so any recommendations


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> okay so just an update, I bought pedders coilovers. what else is needed for lowering, (camber bolts or w/e)
> 
> I picked out some new black rims, they are mach5 rims (made by 2 crave) they are 18x8. now I need to find a tire to pair them up with.
> tires will be summer only, as I will get winter tires for my stock rims. not looking to spend a arm and leg for tires but also dont want cheap noisy tires. so any recommendations
> View attachment 15627


Those are so sexy!!! Buy me a set too


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are some nice wheels. Can't wait to see them on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

they are definatly nice, its been hard finding something simple but also something with a bit of concave to it. there are some rims by TSW that I love but they dont have it in a 105 pattern. car id lists these rims as they will fit for the cruze, but the 1 crave website doesn't have any info on them, I emailed them and they are a new line that they are offering. will be placing my order for the rims as soon as I find a tire for them


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

ordered my tires, got some continental ExtremeContact DWS,keeping the same stock tire size 225/45. found them online in Canada for 685$ shipped! price was 149 a tire. just trying to find some coupon codes for car id to try and save a couple bucks on the rims since those are the only place ive found that has those rims


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

gonna install my pedders coils today, and well its pretty basic I imagine couple bolts here and there. the instructions could be better imo. like there is no torque ratings to mount the strut so just tighten till they don't go anymore or what? any other pointers that could help with the pedders to make my install go smooth?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Turn till you can't turn anymore? You might snap a bolt that way if you mean that in a as hard as you can pull this wrench aspect.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

finally got it all done. wish I woulda went with a 35 or a 40 tire instead of the stock 45. I do rub when I go over big bumps around 25kms or more. but nothing major atm, only been around the block to retorque them. how much could I sell the stock ltz rims/tires/tpms for? they only have 2200kms on them and no curb rash.??


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

You might need to raise the coils a little. If they are adjustable ride height then try to keep somewhere around one and half to two inches above the tire from the fender. I have never rubbed a tire yet at that height. I could tuck my wheels but they will rub when turning, not a good idea.

Oh and where's the pics........we need pics..........we love pics!!!!!:wink:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

can you get coil overs and maintian the stock ride hight (or go back to it) i ask b.c i do like my hieght, but would like to drop it a bit during the summer times and go back to stock in winter.... i know they are a bit stiffer... i dont mind, i try to avoid those nasty pot holes, but still cant be any worse then then what it is now with my car hitting pot holes.... any adive guys?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

im not going to bother with posting pics. it looks great. but the tsw rims have to go. with the wheel adapters they stick out to much and hit the fender since they cant tuck inside the wheel well. I would have to go back to stock height to keep them, so back on go my ltz wheels and since its almost winter ill get them powder coated black while my steelies are on the car. going slow over speed bumps its all good but any dips in the road or train tracks its a no go. I didn't have any rubbing or hitting the fender this past week with my ltz wheels, as I had my coilovers done and lowered a good amount last weekend.

kfr291 you could stay at stock height with coilovers but that seems like wasted money. they aren't that much stiffer that's what the damping settings are for. to change height for the seasons it would be recommended that you get an alignment done. so either lower it a little bit and be happy or get a winter beater.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think i will lower it and deal with the snow, i would like to drop it an inch. not going to do it till these start to have some wear on them... but thats what i thought you would say about it being alot of work to raise and lower. thanks mate! happy cruzin with the wheels


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

why not just get lowering springs. a couple hundred bucks over $1000+ is a big jump for only wanting a minimal drop


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

My car is on pedders and my wheels are tucked. The backs slammed and the front is getting dropped maybe another half an inch and I have never rubbed on the fender. I have the ltz wheels


----------

